# XBOX 360 - VGA - PROBLEM ?!



## admbwr (Sep 14, 2008)

okay so not long ago i bought a 22" samsung 223bw monitor, it works fine on my pc and it worked on my xbox 360 (using the vga cable), i swapped my pc's output to the DVI on my graphics card and was running it from that for a few days, but decided to change back to vga as i have a vga switch box in the mail, so my monitors working fine on the vga again so i figured my 360 would too so i try my xbox and no display, the monitor keeps swapping between vga and dvi until it finally settles on a black screen every time i try this, ive searched for hours on a solution and have come to two conclusions, 
1. the drivers i downloaded for the monitor when using the dvi have done something to it which wont let my 360 work
or
2. when it was working i was fooling around with the resolutions and stuff on the dashboard, and am now thinking that i might have it set it a wrong resolution, but whatver its set on worked fine 2 days ago.

i have tried system restore on my pc and to delete the drivers but i had trouble with that on vista

i was just wondering if anyone had a solution or something i could try to get it working again ?

any and all help is greatly appreciated


----------



## sakeido (Sep 14, 2008)

No suggestions for your problem.. I wouldn't think it is drivers though, I haven't heard of driver updates for monitors. I'm curious though, why aren't you going to use the DVI for your PC -> monitor connection? I run the same setup, 360 and PC into a LCD, and just leave the PC on DVI all the time, leave the Xbox connected in VGA all the time, and then use the monitor's built in menu to switch between the inputs like you would with any TV.

You can try restoring the 360 to its original factory settings. There is an option in the system blade to do that. You can do it with some speakers following this guy's directions in the answer here
How can i restore the Factory settings for my Xbox 360 without using a screen/monitor? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## thesimo (Sep 15, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I'm curious though, why aren't you going to use the DVI for your PC -> monitor connection? I run the same setup, 360 and PC into a LCD, and just leave the PC on DVI all the time, leave the Xbox connected in VGA all the time, and then use the monitor's built in menu to switch between the inputs like you would with any TV.



This is exactly the way I have my mac/xbox setup, works fine.

You cant have set a bad resolution because whatever you set before worked so why wouldn't it work now. No real idea why its not working now unless your monitor is freaking out about having two inputs and it cant choose but you should be able to choose manually in the menus.


----------



## goth_fiend (Sep 15, 2008)

one of two things comes to mind for me since I had a similar problem, either you have the settings on the system to high for your monitor to handle or the input has to be selected manually, my gateway monitor has "smart" switching so I dont have to worry about that, but I do use my xbox and pc at the same time so I have to manually shift between the two when Im achievement farming.


----------



## admbwr (Sep 15, 2008)

sakeido said:


> No suggestions for your problem.. I wouldn't think it is drivers though, I haven't heard of driver updates for monitors. I'm curious though, why aren't you going to use the DVI for your PC -> monitor connection? I run the same setup, 360 and PC into a LCD, and just leave the PC on DVI all the time, leave the Xbox connected in VGA all the time, and then use the monitor's built in menu to switch between the inputs like you would with any TV.
> 
> You can try restoring the 360 to its original factory settings. There is an option in the system blade to do that. You can do it with some speakers following this guy's directions in the answer here
> How can i restore the Factory settings for my Xbox 360 without using a screen/monitor? - Yahoo! Answers


 
hey thanks ill try that guide.
and i did try to use them both seperatly but the pc just kept overiding the xbox and the channel thingy kept switching back to dvi, and i was getting no signal from the xbox , so basically that was my origional idea but that went down the shitter.



goth_fiend said:


> one of two things comes to mind for me since I had a similar problem, either you have the settings on the system to high for your monitor to handle or the input has to be selected manually, my gateway monitor has "smart" switching so I dont have to worry about that, but I do use my xbox and pc at the same time so I have to manually shift between the two when Im achievement farming.


 
thanks again, im hoping the xbox factory restore might sort out the problem, but what did you mean by ' the input has been selected manually' ?

thanks guys


----------



## sakeido (Sep 15, 2008)

Your monitor if it is like mine will use the DVI signal over the VGA signal automatically, unless you switch to the VGA input yourself. If you are getting no picture from the Xbox, your monitor will automatically switch back to DVI. If you can reset your box to factory settings and can get it to display a picture again, you will be able to toggle between them.
One thing to check is the video cable for the Xbox. Is it plugged in all the way? A couple times I've had mine at an angle and am wondering why I can't get a picture or sound, but that is with component cables not VGA. Still worth a shot I guess.


----------

